# Holy!!!!! Miesha Tate is Hawt!!!



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

BAM!!!!











I was in love with Gina but I am no longer.....after seeing her in those shorts last night and imagining her clinging to me like that I found myself awkwardly aroused during an MMA fight??? That was weird but....DAMN!!!:thumbsup:

Feel free to add.....the ass pretty much does the talking....


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

damn right shes hot not going to add anything just going to enjoy the view for a moment:thumb03:


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

she can practice her triangle chokes and full guard strikes with me all day.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I don't think those are regulation wrestling shoes


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

John8204 said:


> I don't think those are regulation wrestling shoes


She's wearing shoes???:confused02:


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

A nice ass, but not the prettiest face though. Atleast in this pic.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

The hook nose is an imperfection but the fact that she could kick all our asses makes her even more hot


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Leed said:


> A nice ass, but not the prettiest face though. Atleast in this pic.


 
High standards huh Leed...LOl, you would nail it all night long....


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> High standards huh Leed...LOl, you would nail it all night long....


Did I say I wouldn't? :laugh:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't have any celebrity crushes, and I don't normally gawk over women lke this, but that face she's making is EXACTLY what I want to see. She looks like such a bitch!! Thanks for this one Coldcall!! *fap*


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

My God, she looks delicious ;P'''


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

HexRei said:


> The hook nose is an imperfection but the fact that she could kick all our asses makes her even more hot


I find it not so arousing when I know a woman can beat my ass.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Rusko said:


> I find it not so arousing when I know a woman can beat my ass.


Normally I have to pay 250 an hour for that....what :mistress01:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Worst referee stand up ever. The camera man was about to go for a close up.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sorry CC she is still a poor mans Gina.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Yeah, Miesha is edible. Very hot. She placed 3rd on my MMA hottie's list. Gina is a close 2nd to the hottest of them all...Michelle Waterson...:thumbsup: 

_P.S. Meisha Tate & Sarah Kaufman II should be an interesting fight. Sarah's stand-up is still way superior and Kaufman can handle her own in the grappling dept. She proved that against Gracie level grappler Roxanne Modafferi. Sarah's KO slam was wicked. I would want sexy Meisha to win but I think Sarah will convincingly beat her again... _


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Sorry CC she is still a poor mans Gina.


yeah well gina broke my heart, its been too long since ive seen her wailing on other chicks(american gladiator re-runs dont cut it)miesha has filled that need for me to see a hot chick wail on another women for me in that time:thumb02:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Yeah, Miesha is edible. Very hot. She placed 3rd on my MMA hottie's list. Gina is a close 2nd to the hottest of them all...Michelle Waterson...:thumbsup:
> 
> _P.S. Meisha Tate & Sarah Kaufman II should be an interesting fight. Sarah's stand-up is still way superior and Kaufman can handle her own in the grappling dept. She proved that against Gracie level grappler Roxanne Modafferi. Sarah's KO slam was wicked. I would want sexy Meisha to win but I think Sarah will convincingly beat her again... _


You're trippin'.

Kyra Gracie > Every woman on the planet


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Gina Carano is still much hotter.


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

she's from near where i grew up (federal way is just a couple miles from tacoma)! that's pretty cool  cute girl. 

i like watching girl fights. there should be more pro girl fighters


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Yeah, Miesha is edible. Very hot. She placed 3rd on my MMA hottie's list. Gina is a close 2nd to *the hottest of them all...Michelle Waterson*...:thumbsup:
> 
> _P.S. Meisha Tate & Sarah Kaufman II should be an interesting fight. Sarah's stand-up is still way superior and Kaufman can handle her own in the grappling dept. She proved that against Gracie level grappler Roxanne Modafferi. Sarah's KO slam was wicked. I would want sexy Meisha to win but I think Sarah will convincingly beat her again... _



truth


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

andromeda_68 said:


> she's from near where i grew up (federal way is just a couple miles from tacoma)! that's pretty cool  cute girl.
> 
> i like watching girl fights. there should be more pro girl fighters


Hopefully, with fights like this and Kaufman/Modafferri, there will be.

I loved that Miesha trains at a gym called Alpha Male. Clearly, they're smart enough to recognize, train and encourage alpha females.

I couldn't tell if she had over or under french braids, but they do the job nearly as well and don't look awful on non-African American women.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

John8204 said:


> Normally I have to pay 250 an hour for that....what :mistress01:


oh the good ole days

:thumb02:

gina is still my lay-day of choice.

kira is up there also


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

This thread =...................... win!!!!!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> You're trippin'.
> 
> Kyra Gracie > Every woman on the planet


...scroll to the next page and see oldfans response pic. Look at that pose. I'm trippin'? Not quite bro.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

lol youre just now finding out that meisha tate is hott!? lol ya her, gina,kyra, erin toughill, and michelle waterson are all hott:thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Sorry CC she is still a poor mans Gina.


I agree. Carano still tops my list! :drool01:


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

on topic, dam right she is hot, I would love to tap that ass

off topic, that first fight she had in that tournament at the weekend on Strikeforce, you know the one that sucked big time, fair play I had her winning the first round since they only thing that happened in that round was the one and only takedown that lead to nothing, but guess you had to give her that round since that TD was the only thing that happened in that 3 mins, but second round serious I would of gave it to the blonde becasue she landed a few shots on the feet and defended the TD for most of the round then when Tate did finally win the TD she made absolutely nothing of it, so imo the best work was done on the feet by the blonde.

Not sure what the rules would have been in that situation, if it goes to a 3rd round or not like in K-1 to decide, but fcuk me I am glad it didn't cos even tho those rounds where only 3 mins it felt like a fcuking life time, I think the biggest cheer of the night was when Randy Couture walked past the cage.


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Meisha is smoooking. Thanks for posting that first pick. Those white fight shorts tonight were off the chain.


----------



## fjurado (Oct 23, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Tate's boyfriend is probably one of the luckiest bastards on the planet!raise01:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Good gawd...


----------



## Halfraq9 (Jun 30, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> BAM!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coldcall, you totally made my day!! Enjoy a little rep.!!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

HexRei said:


> The hook nose is an imperfection but the fact that she could kick all our asses makes her even more hot


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Who cares about her hook nose? She is not just the same!raise01:


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

i dont mind the nose, its not like ima be looking at it when my face is buried in her awesome ass.....


and yeah CC you a bit late on this hotties bandwagon ;-)


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I also like the way her hair hangs, adds to the sexiness!


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Her face looks like a mans, Gina is so far above this girl in hot factor. You guys are on crack.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You're a little right on Gina but wrong about Tate's face!:thumbsdown:


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

JuggNuttz said:


> i dont mind the nose, its not like ima be looking at it when my face is buried in her awesome ass.....


lol!

especially in the white shorts, totally. i'm pretty sure that's as flattering as spandex can ever be 

anyone saying she's not cute is trippin. she might not be a supermodel but she's a real girl and pretty much any dude here would bang a real girl that looked like her despite acting like they're sooo picky. for the most part y'all are not that picky. just sayin.































i mean i guess i can kinda see how some people might get a little huffy to the imagined affront to "their girl gina" (or whoever your favorite girl fighter is) and start white knighting a little...oh but look! gina doesn't mind 












haha


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

The bottom picture is my favorite, b/c you know they could just as easily put the gloves on and start swinging for the fences.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Too bad the Karate Hottie isn't in that pic, would be great!:thumb02:


----------

